# Bicycle christmas sale!



## partsguy (Dec 8, 2010)

This summer was a success, however I still have stuff left and need it gone! Some items will be available here for CABE members and on Ratrodbikes. Most of it thought will be up on the auction block-FOR BARGAIN PRICES! Check the links as I get the things listed!

Vintage brake levers
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190477914025&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

Does you Old School BMX need a brake job? HERE IS A CHEAP PARTS LOT!
http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-BMX-BRA...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item2c595e2a93

MORE LINKS COMING!


----------



## partsguy (Dec 14, 2010)

kickstand

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190480355233&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## partsguy (Dec 15, 2010)

Any Muscle bike guys here?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190480627203&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## partsguy (Dec 15, 2010)

Bike Mirror:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190480655290&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------

